

Randall Munroe has been monitoring my dreams - frankus
http://xkcd.com/557/

======
jibiki
I think this one is pretty ubiquitous.

~~~
Alex3917
Perhaps this is indicative of low-level PTSD caused by formal schooling. I
wonder of a combination of mdma + therapy would help.

~~~
kqr2
I never thought of it this way. Playing video games after exams might be
helpful then.

[http://post-traumatic-stress-disorder.suite101.com/article.c...](http://post-
traumatic-stress-
disorder.suite101.com/article.cfm/playing_tetris_may_reduce_ptsd_flashbacks)

